# Latency issues.



## xsv (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm having trouble with windows XP ICS over a 802.11g connection.

I have a Linksys WRT54G router in my home.

I have a machine running Windows XP ICS 300~ feet away in a workshop.

This is my problem:

My signal is always excellent on said ICS machine, and is always connected at 54Mbps, but for some reason, I'm having a strange latency issue.

The Linksys WRT54G is 10.0.0.1.

The machine running ICS is 192.168.0.1.

I have no issues whatsoever when pinging to and from any machine on the ethernet switch in the workshop. The pings are always under 1ms, and there are never any lost packets.

However, when I attempt to ping the WRT54G (10.0.0.1), or any host beyond the ICS machine (192.168.0.1) for that matter, from any machine in the workshop every 100th or so ping will come back as 800-1500ms.

I have no clue what would be causing this, and It's very frusterating.

Any ideas?


----------

